# Es konnten keine installierten Festplattenlaufwerke gefunden werden



## PcNoo (13. September 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe hier ein Notebook von einem Bekannten auf welchem Windows Vista installiert ist.
Da es nicht das neuste Notebook ist würde er gerne WinXP drauf installiert haben.
Nun versuche ich schon den ganzen Tag XP zu installieren, habe jedoch das Problem dass mit das NB bei der Installation (noch vor der eigentlichen Installation) folgenden Fehler anzeigt:

Es konnten keine installierten Festplattenlaufwerke gefunden werden.
Stellen Sie sicher, dass alle Festplattenlaufwerke eingeschaltet und richtig..........
Die Installation kann nicht fortgesetzt werden....


Es handelt sich um ein Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook C-Series.
Im Bios wird die Festplatte ebenfalls richtig angezeigt:

Serial ATA Port 0 [Fujitsu MHV2060BH-SATA]
Primary Master [MATSHITAU-841Db-(PM)]

Wie schaffe ich es nun WinXP richtig zu installieren? Die Festplatte funktioniert ja richtig. Vista läuft ja auch drauf.

Danke!


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. September 2009)

Hi

XP unterstützt im Setup noch keine SATA-Platten. Du musst also entweder dir eine CD brennen, auf der du den Treiber integrierst oder während des Setups den entsprechenden einen SATA-Treiber laden.
Alternative: Windows 7, läuft auch auf Netbook ohne Probleme


----------



## PcNoo (13. September 2009)

Hallo!
Wo finde ich den SATA Treiber?
Kann ich diesen von einem USB Stick aus installieren?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. September 2009)

Hi

Der Treiber sollte der Hardware beiliegen. Ansonsten musst du beim Hersteller (Mainboard) nachschauen.
Soweit mir bekannt, sind die USB-Treiber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht geladen. Demzufolge kommst du um die Integration des Treibers nicht rum. Probieren kannst dus aber


----------



## Alex Duschek (13. September 2009)

Das XP-Setup benötigt zwingend einen integrierten Treiber oder eine Treiberdiskette (sofern machbar), ab Vista können dann auch USB-Laufwerke dafür benutzt werden


----------

